# S5, definately not



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nope, this straight up (i.e. not fancy lighting or photoshopped) picture has convinced me, S5 is cancelled, looks bl00dy awful. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

some of the photos dont do it justice. I thought the daytone grey that they were showing at geneva looked awful. Plus chrome alloys really cheapen it.

I have to say I like it especially from the side, rear and rear 3 quarters. I personnaly think the TT's worst profile is front 3 quarters.

My order is in anyway and after comparing the S5 with the 3 series (excluding the new M3) for me it was a no brainer.

I did want to order the meteor grey but bottled it in favour of silver.Thus far I am happy with my choice.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I had been liking the look of the A5/S5 untill this pic came along it looks nothing like the other pics :?


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Is it me or from behind is there a startling resemblence with the new 3 series coupe?



















:?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Johnnywb said:


> Is it me or from behind is there a startling resemblence with the new 3 series coupe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is you the 3 series looks much worse :wink: :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

You can't judge the car from a photo. You must see it in the flesh.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree to a large degree, but my heart says wait for the RS TT (Im an optimist) and Im not prepared to buy a Â£40K car that Im not 100% passionate about so Ive told the dealer to take me off the waiting list for an S5. Im gonna wait. Hoping Ill be able to order an RS TT just before Christmas. Hope springs eternal eh!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> I agree to a large degree, but my heart says wait for the RS TT (Im an optimist) and Im not prepared to buy a Â£40K car that Im not 100% passionate about so Ive told the dealer to take me off the waiting list for an S5. Im gonna wait. Hoping Ill be able to order an RS TT just before Christmas. Hope springs eternal eh!


BMW Z4M coupe :?:

http://www.bmw.co.uk/bmwuk/auc/car_deta ... 040LF78023


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I agree to a large degree, but my heart says wait for the RS TT (Im an optimist) and Im not prepared to buy a Â£40K car that Im not 100% passionate about so Ive told the dealer to take me off the waiting list for an S5. Im gonna wait. Hoping Ill be able to order an RS TT just before Christmas. Hope springs eternal eh!
> ...


2 seats too few or I would have one on the drive right now, unless the Cayman had 2+2. Sometimes me and my 2 sons play out without the Mrs, went to The Deep t'other week for example. Lads day out.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Ah yes I recall now you were looking for 4 seats. If I needed to, I would get a Z4MC and also a Toyota Aygo or something [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [love that car] both for Â£40k - yeah OK 2 sets insurance and stuff, but better than waiting for Audi to do something with the TT RS or whatever it will be called.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


If I was happy to ride around in something tedious (the Aygo) I would just take the wifes (current) Honda Civic Type S /(as of Friday) Mercedes B Class. The lads like something with oomph, 6 and 9 they may be but I had their blood removed and replaced with V Power at birth. 

My TT is 2 years old in the new year. If there is no sign of a TT RS by then Ill probably get a new M3 or an RS4. One way or another, I never keep cars past their 2nd birthday so what will be will be. I prefer the TT brand but if they dont pull their finger out, Ill have to move on.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> If I was happy to ride around in something tedious (the Aygo) I would just take the wifes (current) Honda Civic Type S /(as of Friday) Mercedes B Class. The lads like something with oomph, 6 and 9 they may be but I had their blood removed and replaced with V Power at birth.
> 
> My TT is 2 years old in the new year. If there is no sign of a TT RS by then Ill probably get a new M3 or an RS4. One way or another, I never keep cars past their 2nd birthday so what will be will be. I prefer the TT brand but if they dont pull their finger out, Ill have to move on.


Right. Is an E46 M3 out of the question then, one of the last ones? Suppose they're looking a bit dated next to E92 M3. 335i maybe, M-Sport looks nice? I want a TT also but until they sort out the engines then afraid not, I won't wait forever either.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > If I was happy to ride around in something tedious (the Aygo) I would just take the wifes (current) Honda Civic Type S /(as of Friday) Mercedes B Class. The lads like something with oomph, 6 and 9 they may be but I had their blood removed and replaced with V Power at birth.
> ...


Its an interesting point, in quality marques what really exists in 2+2 coupes? Not a lot, hence why I bought another TT after swearing down blind I wouldnt.

M3
S5
TT
997

Anything else?

Bearing in mind my own TT and the mods Ive done, Im not interested in swapping it for anything that doesnt offer a real step up. The 997 is hard for me to justify to the Mrs when we have 2 kids, theres a huge difference between Â£45K and Â£70K which is what even a C2S comes to specced up. The current TT range doesnt offer any significant advantage over mine and I dont like the pics of the S5.

Its an under developed market if you ask me. How many late thirties guys are there out there who want to be able to pick their kids up from school on the way home from work occasionally or take them out for the day but still drive a sports coupe? Loads!

Im gonna wait till January, see what appears.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


I'm sure there's a Merc or 2 which fits the bill, but agree its a rather under-developed sector.

Lotus should make a play, it would be perfect.

If you can ditch the requirement for it to be a Coupe, an RS4 must be an interesting proposition, or wait for the new Jag to depreciate into your budget.

I think Lisa and I will end up being a 3-car family, as both of us want something "fun" to drive, but we still need something roomy enough for kids, dogs and luggage. Kids, eh? :roll: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


Aye. "If it wasn't for them pesky kids.."

However (out of necesssity) 'we' are five - her n me, a 12 year old, a 10 year old and a 5 month old. We can manage for a weekend away in the 330cd, with a litttle judicious packing. Sometimes i even remove my sub woofer from the boot. Of course the driver always has plenty of room. :wink:

Door openings aside, there is still more rear leg room in the rear of the now old e46, than there is an A4. I know I've had both. Boot space and load accessibilty is the limiting factor with 4 seat coupes, although spilt rear seats help me carry water skis, fishing rods etc, and one can always use a top box.

Reality is cars have got bigger 'cos we carry more and more unecessary crap and we are also getting bigger too. Think of the size of family cars of the 60s and 70s - they are the same size as shopping hatchbacks today.

I havn't seen the A5 on the road, but am seeing more and more new 3 series coupes, which, poor interior aside, are really growing on me.

I am not covinced by all of the A5 photos, but it is alawys better to see in the tin.

Although we will probably be getting a big fat family car at somepoint soon, once house is fully renovated. 5 or A6 touring would do fine.

335i/d still pick of 4 seat coupe bunch for me.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Audi RS4
Audi RS5
Audi S6
Merc CLK 63 AMG
Merc C 63 AMG
Merc E63 AMG
Lexus IS500
Monaro VXR
Jaguar XF Type R

Probably plenty more but my brain is not working today


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> Audi RS4
> Audi RS5
> Audi S6
> Merc CLK 63 AMG
> ...


Obviously not...

Audi RS4 - 4 door saloon
Audi RS5 - doesnt exist
Audi S6 - 4 door saloon
Merc CLK 63 AMG - way over budget
Merc C 63 AMG - 4 door saloon
Merc E63 AMG - 4 door saloon
Lexus IS500 - 4 door saloon
Monaro VXR - I said a decent marque
Jaguar XF Type R - doesnt exist

:roll:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Audi RS4
> ...


Audi RS5 will exist next year
Jaguar XF Type R will exist next year even though it is a 4 door saloon
M3 - Do you really want be that person
Merc CLS - odd option but the thunderbirds are cool
BMW 335D/i - see M3 :roll:

Maybe you will have to look outside the box.

Try a year old 997 which i know goes against all your principles of "I only buy new" but they are starting to drop and most are loaded considering the average Porsche owner spends Â£7k on options.

Other than that you will have to wait till 2020 for a Mk3 TTRS :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Audi RS5 will exist next year - *you hope*
Jaguar XF Type R will exist next year even though it is a 4 door saloon - *tempted, waiting to see what it actually looks like (concept, ill order one immediately, the big one with the environment killing engine please)*
M3 - Do you really want be that person - *the person in the RWD V8 car with a great pedigree, err, wouldnt bother me, neither would the 'who is the [email protected] in the M3' I can add it to 'that [email protected] in the noisy TT' and 'that [email protected] on the forums'  *
Merc CLS - odd option but the thunderbirds are cool - *Would absolutely love a CLS AMG. Would also love Â£90K. Aint got either.*
BMW 335D/i - see M3 :roll: - *if I get a 3 series coupe it will be an M3, no point being half arsed*

Maybe you will have to look outside the box. *I wouldnt touch a Volvo, not on your nelly*

Try a year old 997 which i know goes against all your principles of "I only buy new" but they are starting to drop and most are loaded considering the average Porsche owner spends Â£7k on options. *Cant see anything under Â£50K that is newer than 04 on Autotrader  *

Other than that you will have to wait till 2020 for a Mk3 TTRS - *sooner, much sooner, and mk2*


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Audi RS5 will exist next year - *you hope*
> ...


Audi RS5 will be here next year

The concept Jag is 80% there although the roof will be higher on the production model. It will have a supercharged 4.2 V8 :twisted:

I rekon the RSTT may be a 2 seater to continue the QS theme but I will wait to get confirmation from Rebel and Iceman :wink:

Other than that you are screwed and will have to buy an M3, there is a new Scirocco out soon though 

http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/topmar ... 1275063923

http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/topmar ... 9272999388


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Give us a link to the RS5 news m8, should be interesting to read. It makes sense for them to release it ASAP to go against the M3 coupe seen as BMW will release the M3 4 door pretty quickly I guess.

Jury is out on the Jag, if they actually stick to their guns and its that close to the concept I would buy one just to encourage more manufacturers to release near concepts!

If its a 2 seater as per the QS its easy to retrofit rear seats seen as the shell was designed for them in the first place. I wouldnt take 'news' from Team Tulip though. NuTTs is your man, he actually gets it from Audi and not www.inputkeywordsandourrandomiserwillmakeitupforyou.com. We know he (NuTTs) has very reliable contacts in Audi, I've met them as have others. Ill take his word over anyone elses, especially as he doesnt sensationalise and post many, many random predictions in the hope one sticks.

Funny how you have a downer on the M3 which has been, until the advent of the RS4, the benchmark for performance cars under Â£50K for years. Especially as its just because of what people may think of you. I didnt give a monkeys if people thought a TT was a hairdresser and Im not a hairdresser. Why would I care if people thought I was an overpaid, arrogant wanker in a BMW M3, when I am (or rather would be) :lol: :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> Give us a link to the RS5 news m8, should be interesting to read. It makes sense for them to release it ASAP to go against the M3 coupe seen as BMW will release the M3 4 door pretty quickly I guess.
> 
> Jury is out on the Jag, if they actually stick to their guns and its that close to the concept I would buy one just to encourage more manufacturers to release near concepts!
> 
> ...


the RS5 news was on Pistonheads, but I have heard it from other sources that it will happen. The S5 has a 60% rear drive bias so they are learning.

The Jag is going to be stunning (I recruit for them and people talk).

I have never been a fan of BMWs', I had a 330d sport touring for 3 months and was not impressed although it was fast, a friend has a current M3, it is just not built well enough and they have tried to make it sound like a Ferrari (Tinny). For me the V8 RS4 is how a car should sound, I would think the new M3 will be like that but it looks too bland. I appreciate it is a great car to drive it just doesn't float my boat, but then again if we all liked the same thing the world would be a dull place.

I don't take any notice of "Team Tulip" hence the :wink: in my post, they both need a "Check up from the neck up".

Like yourself I don't give a monkeys what people think of me or the car I drive, I put up with enough Hairdresser jokes when I bought the TT but all new cars seen to look the same these days.

Those CLS's look great though especially the Brabus one :twisted:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jbell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Give us a link to the RS5 news m8, should be interesting to read. It makes sense for them to release it ASAP to go against the M3 coupe seen as BMW will release the M3 4 door pretty quickly I guess.
> ...


All joking aside, and well done for reading my posts as such, my heart is still in the land of TTs, I suppose it has been since 2002 when I got my first one. I bought an A4 cab thinking I liked Audi's and realised I really just liked the TT and got the current TT to replace it, something about TTs I guess.

I even test drove an RS4 last month (admittedly a Cab which I think put me off) and whilst I would have to agree its quick and the brakes are excellent, it seemed to be missing that, I dunno, 'quirkiness' I guess, that TTs have. Didnt like the interior either but again, being a ragtop it didnt have recaros as many dont.

If I could have my own way I would part with Â£40,000 ish right now for an RS TT with 2,5T and 350 Bhp. Unfortunately Audi have a mind of their own.

Anyway, I just drove home from work and my TT looked fantastic, sounded unbelievable and had me grinning all the way home so there isnt any need to rush into anything.

Wish I could afford a Brabus CLS myself, too nice! Note to self, must rob building society!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> All joking aside, and well done for reading my posts as such, my heart is still in the land of TTs, I suppose it has been since 2002 when I got my first one. I bought an A4 cab thinking I liked Audi's and realised I really just liked the TT and got the current TT to replace it, something about TTs I guess.


It's strange you say that, I was thinking of an S4 cab to replace my TT next year but I drove one last month and wasn't impressed, it felt heavy and ungainly and not much fun



Leg said:


> I even test drove an RS4 last month (admittedly a Cab which I think put me off) and whilst I would have to agree its quick and the brakes are excellent, it seemed to be missing that, I dunno, 'quirkiness' I guess, that TTs have. Didnt like the interior either but again, being a ragtop it didnt have recaros as many dont.


I know they are amazing cars but I can't help thinking it's "just" an A4, which is why I think of an M3 as "just" a 3 series



Leg said:


> If I could have my own way I would part with Â£40,000 ish right now for an RS TT with 2,5T and 350 Bhp. Unfortunately Audi have a mind of their own.


This would bring back a version of the UR-Quattro :twisted: a car which I have always and will always love. Think of the noise a 2.5 5 cylinder would make through a Blue Flame



Leg said:


> Anyway, I just drove home from work and my TT looked fantastic, sounded unbelievable and had me grinning all the way home.


Isn't that what a car should be about


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Nearly new Maserati?


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

I've been looking for a new car for months now, and have just bitten the bullit and just ordered an S5
I want a sporting two door coupe that can fit a couple of 14-year olds in the back (not forgetting that they'll be 17-year olds when it comes for the next new car!), tried the Jag -too slow, tried the Maser coupe, nice but not really suitable for the 20k miles/year that I drive, nearly bought a 6-series but decided it was just too ugly, and was waiting for M5 launch, but then heard it would be Â£48k basic on the same day as the S5 was launched.
Do agree that Audi's grill is, apart from a 6-series boot, the ugliest thing on the road, and does spoil the car a bit, but then nothing's perfect.
My car's going to be metallic grey with red leather, have been given a build date of week 27, and expected delivery of 23rd July. 
My dealer (Listers Worcester UK) say although they've already got a handful of holding deposits I'm the first to have specified a car. They went on to say that they wouldn't have been able to order the car from Audi (and confirm build/delivery dates) without full specification. Now I don't know if that's bull-sxxt or not, but heck, car's on its way, and I'm a happy boy.


----------

